# 1968 GTO factory radio



## Outlaw76 (Nov 26, 2020)

I recently purchased a 1968 GTO that I have been working on, it has the factory radio that does work but there's a third component not hooked up and I'm wondering if anyone knows what it is. I'm also wondering if anyone has a wiring diagram for this radio setup. I am attaching photos


----------



## Jetzster (Jan 18, 2020)

Not sure without more info numbers from the unit
But it has 4 serious output power transistors on it..
It’s either an added power amp or it’s a reverb unit

If it’s a Reverb , I haven’t seen that particular model in a Pontiac ,
Ford made a reverb unit in ,68-‘69 unit that looks kinda like that , but it’s much smaller with only two big outputtransistors ,
If it’s not hooked up you should just remove it And then maybe can be easier to figure out what’s going on

the Delco radio model number 7303262 can help to find a wiring diagram that is accurate for that year







Heres the Ford one


----------



## GTOTIGR (May 3, 2020)

Enclosed are a few pictures from the 68 Service Manual. While the AM/FM Stereo #7303262 has a multiplex adapter that sits above the glove box where your unit is that’s marked with a “..67” in yellow, I’ve never seen the additional unit (gold zinc) with the multiple transistors. For the AM/FM mono radio plus reverb the reverb unit is located above the glove box where the multiplex adapter mounts for the stereo radio (you wouldn’t have both). As Jetzster notes you may want to remove it and follow the enclosed schematic to see if it functions properly. Alternatively, if it currently functions properly maybe you leave it alone...


----------



## GTOTIGR (May 3, 2020)

GTOTIGR said:


> Enclosed are a few pictures from the 68 Service Manual. While the AM/FM Stereo #7303262 has a multiplex adapter that sits above the glove box where your unit is that’s marked with a “..67” in yellow, I’ve never seen the additional unit (gold zinc) with the multiple transistors. For the AM/FM mono radio plus reverb the reverb unit is located above the glove box where the multiplex adapter mounts for the stereo radio (you wouldn’t have both). As Jetzster notes you may want to remove it and follow the enclosed schematic to see if it functions properly. Alternatively, if it currently functions properly maybe you leave it alone...
> View attachment 138562
> View attachment 138563
> 
> ...


----------



## Outlaw76 (Nov 26, 2020)

The stock radio does work, I need to replace the speakers. I am leaning toward a power amp. It has a power wire, a white with blue strip, a white with red stripe, I am assuming they are speaker inputs, then there are four sets of black and red shielded wires.

There is a channel button in front of the center console storage box, not sure if that is hooked up. and I found a capacitor of some sort under the center console that is not hooked up.

Thanks for responding


----------



## GTOTIGR (May 3, 2020)

Looks like one of the previous owners was very creative. What you’re describing is as you’re likely aware, not factory. 

Recently I sent my OEM AM/FM and 8-track to Robert at Precision Stereo Repair in Utica, NY for refurb. In addition to refurbishing back to OEM specs he also offers options such as auxiliary port for playing digital audio / iPod / Spotify, etc., as well as more modern sound quality through improved internal mod’s / circuitry. My experience and finished products were excellent.


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

WOW

real deal 68 only 7303262 GTO stereo am fm .... sweet !!

I feel it is a replacement stereo amp ..see the black tube of wires coming out of the radio ?
it all ties int to the steroe amp... I think the radio had a little upgrade at one time including the knob you describe on the front of the console,,,,


our original radios like 8-10 ohm speakers best ..
our 68 radios only had front and rear fader not left n right
as originaly we had just a passenger rear speaker

the extra control knobs may be for left n right
front to rear control ??

how many and what kind of speakers are in it now not working ??


----------



## Outlaw76 (Nov 26, 2020)

BLK69JUDGE said:


> WOW
> 
> real deal 68 only 7303262 GTO stereo am fm .... sweet !!
> 
> ...


----------



## Outlaw76 (Nov 26, 2020)

There are 7 speakers, the three original, 2 -4" added to the door panels, and 2-4" added to back seat side panels, The only speakers working right now are the the two door speakers.


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

fairly sure
we only had 2 original speakers a front and a pass rear in 68
but anyways .... yah theres 2 holes in the package tray but 
the drivers side was held for the defroster

if it was stock I may be able to help ....

but we have NO idea what your workin with ,,,

time for an appointment at car toys ?


----------



## Herding Goats (Sep 16, 2017)

I can confirm the factory 1968 reverb unit sits over the glove box and looks and mounts similar to the multiplexer as @BLK69JUDGE and @GTOTIGR state. Looks like you have one of those in photo 3 in addition to the mystery part next to it. The "channel" button reminds me of those old quadraphonic home stereo systems. All the cut wires indicate to me someone disabled the "upgrade" on purpose, maybe due to component failure? Should be fairly simple to trace all the wires and update as needed or return to stock, depending on your goals. Sorry, I can't say what it might be but will be watching this thread to see what you find!


----------



## MHOpus (Jul 13, 2009)

Outlaw76 said:


> I recently purchased a 1968 GTO that I have been working on, it has the factory radio that does work but there's a third component not hooked up and I'm wondering if anyone knows what it is. I'm also wondering if anyone has a wiring diagram for this radio setup. I am attaching photos
> View attachment 138556
> View attachment 138557
> View attachment 138558


The guy who put this in was a total geek, The transistors are power amp transistors used in pairs so they were probably used to split the 2 channel output to the array of speakers you describe. You can see there is a multiplex unit mounted under the glovebox. Not a reverb. Just clip it out, use an ohm meter on the two terminals of your speakers with nothing hooked up, if if reads open, the speakers are shot and is very common.


----------



## MHOpus (Jul 13, 2009)

BTW, I would be open to repairing the radio for you if are interested. I have a little experience, ok a lot,


----------



## Outlaw76 (Nov 26, 2020)

The factory radio does work, I'm waiting on new speakers. I haven't decided if I want to try to hook up the amplifier again or not to see if it works.


----------



## Outlaw76 (Nov 26, 2020)

Outlaw76 said:


> I recently purchased a 1968 GTO that I have been working on, it has the factory radio that does work but there's a third component not hooked up and I'm wondering if anyone knows what it is. I'm also wondering if anyone has a wiring diagram for this radio setup. I am attaching photos
> View attachment 138556
> View attachment 138557
> View attachment 138558


Just an update, factor radio works really well. Removed the capacitor from under the center console today.


----------



## Jetzster (Jan 18, 2020)

That cap was likely for elimination of ignition
Noise , thou it seems like a very high mfd for that


----------

